# 8dp5dt FET - NO SYMPTOMS



## hope14 (May 31, 2011)

I am 8dp5dt today and having absolutely no symptoms. I did a HPT yesterday not with FMU which was negative.
Feeling so hopeless. Have had 3 IVFs all BFNs.

Anyone without any symptoms...got a BFP..help!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Hope - I see you've posted the same question on various threads, so I'm guessing you're feeling rather anxious at the moment. Honey there really is only one way to give you the answer you're looking for and that is the result of your HTP or HCG test.  Lots of people get all sorts of signs, symptoms and twinges, but in the end it seems, we are all so different that you just never can tell.  


There are lots of ladies who have no symptoms, most people with natural pg for example don't even have a clue until well after they've missed their AF.  Most of the symptoms we do experience are as a result of progesterone, not pg at all.  So there is always hope, try not to get too stressed and good luck for your OTD. xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope, Hang in there until OTD. Everyone is different, like julieboo said, if we were natural we prob wouldnt even notice we were pregnant. We have a tendancy to over analyse everything because we know what is happening. 
Hope it all turns out ok for you hun
xxx


----------



## hope14 (May 31, 2011)

Julie & Mango,

Thanks a lot for your replies. After 3 failed IVFs, really was hoping this FET would work. But feeling nothing and hence I am so anxious.
Thank you, will keep you posted on my test results on fri.


----------

